# Do they look like Tess?...Or zorro? COMP!!!!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright so here is the comp. Does your horse look like my horses? I will post a pic of Tess and Zorro and you will post a pic of YOUR horses you think that look like them  BUT.....They HAVE to be your horses  The winner gets a picnik edited photo! Deadline is the 17th of NOVEMBER 2010!!!
The first two pics are Tess and the last two are Zorro  sorry that the last one is edited (an examplae of my picnik work)  
good luck and have fun


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

Does it have to be currently owned horses? Here's a picture of our 4-year old paint gelding we sold a couple of years ago as comparison to Tess, and our minis (current) as compared to Zorro.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

nope, just as long as you havemt got the oics off the intrernet its ok


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't own these horses but I did ride them and work with them. I hope that counts.

Here is my entry for the Zorro look a like, this is Marco.









Here is my entry for the Tess look a like, this is Beamer.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

both nice looking horses


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is as close to tess as i can get

























my zorro look alike


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hey lilkitty, In the 3rd photo are those cuts on your horse :/ OUCHY!!!! if they are . Nice colours and patterns oh him


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Haha, I know a horse that looks almost exactly like Zorro, but he's not mine  he's a horse owned by the woman who owns the rescue I sent a horse to a bit ago. His name is Zeus.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

if you have a pic, post it ;D the pics are ok if you dont get them on the net


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yes they are! it was his first day in the herd. and the girl gave him a run for his money. they are healed now. and he fits in the herd nicely now =)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> yes they are! it was his first day in the herd. and the girl gave him a run for his money. they are healed now. and he fits in the herd nicely now =)


awwww poor boy  glad he is ok


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Okay, here's Zeus. 
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45883&stc=1&d=1289367319


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh gosh it IS another Zorro :O


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok and the winners are......
_*Zorro*_
Dressagebelles....ZEUS!!
*and.... Tesssy.....*
NordicJuniper's.....BEAMER!!!

congrats to the winners  didnt have many enteries but oh well  post your pics and i will edit them for you b


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The baby version of Zorro!

Soldier's Sassy Frappy


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oops posted too late! Sorry!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha lol


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry been without power for three days. Will be posting my picture tomorrow. What specifications did you want us to post? Or do we just need to post a picture?

Thank you for choosing Beamer! :]


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

any pic you want edited. look on my other thread "I picnik edit your photss" to see examples of my work


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

here you go  this is the first time that i have done one with the whole chorus of that song, but i kinda like it do you? if not i will do another one and if you ever want any more, just put them/it on my other thread and i will be glad to do it for you.
well....here goes:wink:


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I love it! Thank you :]


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well thats good then *phew* i thought you would hate it


----------

